# Steps to Apply for FLR(M) by post, once i get all documents??



## havefaith1 (May 12, 2016)

Hello,

I am getting all my documents ready to apply for FLR(M) by post, I have a list of all the documents I need to gather for submission, however the appendix doesnt say much about what process to follow once you are ready to apply.
I am mainly curious and very confused regarding the steps of the application process (what payments and mailings go first ), please help me clarifying this.

After reading a few posts on this forum, I think I have got an idea of what the process is like, however I just want to know the correct order and/or the step by step process, so I don’t miss anything. 

This is how I think it goes: Please correct me if I am wrong:

1. Start Application online.
-While the online application is still in process, i will be asked to pay the IHS. (I read i will get i reference number and a payment receipt. (do i get such reference number immediately?
-Once the IHS (£500) is paid, i need to get back to complete the online application in longer than 30 minutes after paying IHS (it says: complete this before submitting the application and enter the reference number in the application).

2. Pay the application fee £811 online.

3. Print the latest application form FLR (M), complete it by hand and sign it.

4. Once the application is completed and signed, i need to send it by post together with all the supporting documents to the Visa Centre.

5. Once they get my application by post, they will email me, telling me to get my biometric done.

6. Go to a post office to enroll my biometrics, pay them directly. They will take my picture and fingerprints and send them directly to the home office (Sheffield?)
7. Once the Home Office has my biometrics, they will process my application and I will receive my documents back together with a letter saying that i have been approved or not.- If approved, i will then get my BRP in a separate signature required parcel.

If you have been through the FLR-M application process already, i would appreciate if you can help me figuring this out, it will truly give me some peace of mind.

Thank you 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

havefaith1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am getting all my documents ready to apply for FLR(M) by post, I have a list of all the documents I need to gather for submission, however the appendix doesnt say much about what process to follow once you are ready to apply.
> I am mainly curious and very confused regarding the steps of the application process (what payments and mailings go first ), please help me clarifying this.
> ...


You have part of it correct!  Your #1 and 2 are wrong - I think you're confusing FLR(M) with your first application.

1. Print off most current FLR(M) application. Check date on form carefully, as they have changed it a couple of times since last Fall. Complete by hand, including the payment page that details how you are paying the fee and the amount.

2. NHS fee can be paid online at any time prior to mailing your packet. I received 2 emails immediately after paying. One verified my IHS number and the other was the receipt. I printed out both and included with my packet, as well as writing the number on the application as instructed.

3. When you complete everything, prepare your packet and mail, using some method with secure delivery and tracking. I used Royal Mail Special Delivery.

4. The HO will send you a letter with a special bar code, that you take to any post office that has the biometric processing. From this point, your list above is correct.

I found this time to be easier than the first, maybe because much of it was just duplication. My application at the end of February took exactly 6 weeks. My BRP card arrived only a couple of days after the return of my documents. Just read the directions and go step by step and you'll be fine. Of course, you can always ask questions here too.


----------



## havefaith1 (May 12, 2016)

Hi Water Dragon,

Thank you for your help 

Just to make sure I understood what you said above:

1. It means I wont be applying online NOR paying the fee online at all. Payment will be made by charging my card untill the HO receives my printed application by post which will contain the payment details with my card info (page 7 of 76 of the application form) or the latest application form.

2. The IHS can be paid on the gov website?

It sounds pretty easy, you made things clear, i was making it more difficult for me! 

I have more questions to ask but will do on separate threads, thanks for helping with this one.

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

havefaith1 said:


> Hi Water Dragon,
> 
> Thank you for your help
> 
> ...


Correct on the visa application/fee. The only other option is if you were applying in person and pay on the date of your appointment. For FLR(M), there is no online application option.

This is the link that will take you to the NHS fee info: https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-immigration-application/overview

Glad to help. I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## havefaith1 (May 12, 2016)

Thank you 

I will be applying by post. Thanks again.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

When you go for in-person premium service application, you pay the full fees including health surcharge when you book your appointment, not when you attend.


----------



## LondonLady34 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi All,

Apologies as the previous thread on this was closed. With regard to how early you can apply for FLR (M), Joppa had written: "She can apply on her 30-month anniversary of her arrival in UK, then up to 28 days before that."

Joppa has always been right in my experience! But I was just wondering, is this written anywhere on UKVI documents? Or is this based on calculations to meet requirements for ILR after 5 years? I just want to be sure we don't apply a day too early but we're keen to apply as soon as we can as we have a trip scheduled.

THANK YOU!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Have a look at 10.1.1 in https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ear_Partner_and_Parent_Routes_August_2015.pdf


----------



## LondonLady34 (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you! I finally located it in that document - 10.1.3 in case that helps anyone else. I appreciate your help.


----------



## LondonLady34 (Apr 1, 2015)

Ah, very sorry - just saw you said 10.1.1, which is what I meant to type. Thanks.


----------



## LondonLady34 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi All. Two queries below regarding my upcoming FLR (M) application. I have tried to find clears answers, but unsuccessfully, so thank you very much in advance for any help you can give!

1) If we apply by post, is it then possible to upgrade to premium during processing (i.e. if the wait times are very long)?

2) If we go premium, can I make an appointment prior to the 30 months minus 28 days mark (as I read it can be a 42 day wait), or do I need to start the process once fully eligible to apply?

The current waiting times seem to be 8-12 weeks if you're playing it safe and we have a flight booked 14 December sooo know we should probably bite the bullet and pay premium. Many thanks again.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

LondonLady34 said:


> Hi All. Two queries below regarding my upcoming FLR (M) application. I have tried to find clears answers, but unsuccessfully, so thank you very much in advance for any help you can give!
> 
> 1) If we apply by post, is it then possible to upgrade to premium during processing (i.e. if the wait times are very long)?


No.



> 2) If we go premium, can I make an appointment prior to the 30 months minus 28 days mark (as I read it can be a 42 day wait), or do I need to start the process once fully eligible to apply?


Appointments open up 28 days in advance. Where have you heard there can be a 42 day wait? No members have posted having trouble getting an appointment.


----------



## LondonLady34 (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you, Nyclon. The UKVI website says you can book an appointment up to 42 days in advance, but I guess that's not the waiting time (apologies for the confusion): https://www.gov.uk/ukvi-premium-service-centres/book-an-appointment.

So if I'm eligible to apply in 28 days and booked an appointment now, so long as my appointment falls after I'm eligible to re-apply, I can go ahead and request an appointment, for example, today, even though I'm not yet eligible? Just trying to be sure.

Thanks again.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

LondonLady34 said:


> Thank you, Nyclon. The UKVI website says you can book an appointment up to 42 days in advance, but I guess that's not the waiting time (apologies for the confusion): https://www.gov.uk/ukvi-premium-service-centres/book-an-appointment.


Hmm. They've changed that recently. It used to be 42 then 28 now 42 again. 



> So if I'm eligible to apply in 28 days and booked an appointment now, so long as my appointment falls after I'm eligible to re-apply, I can go ahead and request an appointment, for example, today, even though I'm not yet eligible? Just trying to be sure.
> 
> Thanks again.


Yes.


----------



## grasshopper33 (Mar 17, 2014)

Great info in this thread! Wondering...do we have to send a pre-paid envelope to receive our documents back like we did on the original spouse visa or do they just send them back? Thanks!!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

I think if you want your documents to be sent back by Special Delivery, you have to include a pre paid Special Delivery envelope. Otherwise they will be returned to you by Recorded Delivery.


----------



## grasshopper33 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank you! I think I'll just skip the envelope then. Phew! It seems so much simpler than the spouse visa, and that's oddly worrying if you know what I mean.


----------

